# Solved: TCP/IP is not enabled, but there is connection



## catralala (Jul 14, 2010)

My internet was working just 2 days ago but it suddenly doesn't work anymore. Even though the LAN and 1394 Connection says it is connected, I cannot access the Internet. When I try to repair 1394 Connection, it says that "TCP/IP is not enabled for this connection. Cannot proceed." When I repair the LAN connection, everything works. When I disable firewall, a new connection shows up under "Internet Gateway" and it also says connected.

Wireless works fine on my laptop.

I am currently running Windows XP on a HP.

Help please! Thanks in advance.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First off, the 1394 connection has nothing to do with your Internet connection, that's the Firewire adapter.

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. Also, the < and > in the text is to identify the parameters, they are also NOT used in the actual commands.

Do NOT include the <> either, they're just to identify the values for substitution.

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above. _(For Vista/Win7, the IPv4 Address)_

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## catralala (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply. I followed your instructions however I am a bit hesitant to post the text here. Is it safe? Since my IP address will be shown..
Thanks


----------



## catralala (Jul 14, 2010)

Here it is:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner>IPCONFIG /ALL
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Leng
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-D8-39-23-03
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.xxx
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, July 14, 2010 12:29:05 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, July 14, 2010 3:29:05 PM
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner>PING 192.168.0.xxx
Pinging 192.168.0.xxx with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.xxx: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.xxx: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.xxx: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.xxx: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Ping statistics for 192.168.0.xxx:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner>PING 192.168.0.1
Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=127
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=127
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=127
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=127
Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner>PING 192.168.0.1
Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=127
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=127
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=127
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=127
Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner>PING 74.125.45.100
Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=203ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=204ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=474ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=176ms TTL=52
Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 176ms, Maximum = 474ms, Average = 264ms
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner>PING yahoo.com
Pinging yahoo.com [67.195.160.76] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 67.195.160.76: bytes=32 time=90ms TTL=52
Reply from 67.195.160.76: bytes=32 time=91ms TTL=52
Reply from 67.195.160.76: bytes=32 time=90ms TTL=52
Reply from 67.195.160.76: bytes=32 time=94ms TTL=52
Ping statistics for 67.195.160.76:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 90ms, Maximum = 94ms, Average = 91ms
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner>

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That shows that you have internet access and that DNS is working. What, precisely, is the problem? If it is with your browser(s) try ...

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2 or SP3.*

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd also reset IE to defaults if the stack reset doesn't do it.

Reset IE8 to Installation Defaults


----------



## catralala (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi, 

Thank you very much to Terrynet and especially John Will.

Internet finally worked after I reset IE.

Thank you!!:up:
p.s. what are win socks?
I am a newbie at computers software.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

An operating system communicates with hardware devices (printer, Wi-Fi adapter, display screen, etc.) through a small piece of software called a driver. The WINSOCK is, very loosely speaking, a driver for browsers such as Internet Explorer. If you want a real explanation see here.

You're welcome.  You can mark this Solved using the button at the upper left of the page.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

SOCKS is a separate protocol for communications: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SOCKS


----------

